# Very cool fish unfortunately not for the aquarium



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

I had never heard of this fish before. Very interesting. There is video at the bottom of the article. 

http://www.mbari.org/news/news_releases/2009/barreleye/barreleye.html


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Strange looking but amazing.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that is freaky. I wonder what would cause a fish to evolve this way? What is the purpose of a see through head?


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Now that is freaky. I wonder what would cause a fish to evolve this way? What is the purpose of a see through head?


They think it is because the fish steals food from jellies. Having the eyes insides keeps their eyes from getting stung. It is odd though because I cannot get over those nostrils in the front they look just like eyes.


----------



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

I love it.  Nature amazes me.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

That looks freaky and COOL!!!
Love the deep water creatures.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty incredible. Who knows all the animals we have yet to find?!


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

this is exactly why i should have done better in school..... could be finding fish like this. (insert crying emoticon here)

-nick


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to give it a kiss on it's little beeboop nose.

haha


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, you weren't kidding: That is very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Very cool discovery. Un real almost!

I hope to excel in my studies and go into the marine biology field one day hopfully I will be doing hands on stuff on a ship searching through the unexplored!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

This fish is freaken amazing


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

This is amazing! I thought this was a joke, but wow! This fish is almost alien like


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Evolution is so cool!


----------

